# Dirty Doggy!?!



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

There is an amazing park just a little while from the city and Lucy loves it. However we got a new car and I am rather protective of it and I don't want muddy paw prints all over the new leather seats. The park is really muddy at this time of year and today is such a beautiful day I really want to take Lucy up there but I really don't want dirty seats. How should I clean her muddy paws and stomach before letting her into the car? Should I keep her in the crate (she doesn't like it at all though) while we drive to and from the park?
I need help quick!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I got a booster seat in order to save my car seats (him being able to see out the windows is just a secondary bonus. My main reason for the purchase was because he was making my car dirty). Amazon.com: Solvit Tagalong On-Seat Pet Booster, Deluxe, Jumbo: Pet Supplies. I also have a harness he wears that is attached to the seatbelt, so no wandering and he has protection if we were in a crash.

I think other people do things like putting a donut bed on the seat and then using a harness system to the seatbelt.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

If I was that concerned about the car I'd put him in the crate. Playing in the park is worth it. I just put a towel on the seat.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I put the dogs in the back seat and cover the seats with towels/blankets.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Because the park is so dirty with dirt/grass and all kinds of things really. I would crate him for the short time to drive there. Use blankets under the crate and inside. If you prepare him like saying "Let's go to the park" after awhile he will love to jump in the crate and know he is going to a fun place. T


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

I am currently at Starbucks coffee and I did decide to crate Lucy because its easier for both of us😄


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

misstray said:


> I got a booster seat in order to save my car seats (him being able to see out the windows is just a secondary bonus. My main reason for the purchase was because he was making my car dirty). Amazon.com: Solvit Tagalong On-Seat Pet Booster, Deluxe, Jumbo: Pet Supplies. I also have a harness he wears that is attached to the seatbelt, so no wandering and he has protection if we were in a crash.
> 
> I think other people do things like putting a donut bed on the seat and then using a harness system to the seatbelt.


That's what I do with Kodi, and if he's going to get wet or muddy, I bring along a beach towel to spread out over/around his donut bed.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

misstray said:


> I got a booster seat in order to save my car seats (him being able to see out the windows is just a secondary bonus. My main reason for the purchase was because he was making my car dirty). Amazon.com: Solvit Tagalong On-Seat Pet Booster, Deluxe, Jumbo: Pet Supplies. I also have a harness he wears that is attached to the seatbelt, so no wandering and he has protection if we were in a crash.
> 
> I think other people do things like putting a donut bed on the seat and then using a harness system to the seatbelt.


I got the same seat for Ceylon but the standard, not deluxe, and was able to find it for $40 by shopping around. I love it, and so does he - he likes being able to see out of the window without having to strain! Now, I just need to get another one for the puppy


----------

